# What do you remove snow with.



## tdb (Dec 21, 2009)

I use a Allis Chalmers 1949 WD , with Snap Coupler back blade . Need it to get to the wood pile.

TEDMI.


----------



## Kong (Dec 21, 2009)

*Remove snow?*

Remove snow?

Time and sunshine seem to work well enough. I also rely to some degree on global warming, but failing that patience seems to work well, at least it has so far.


----------



## fredmc (Dec 21, 2009)

Shovel.

Weez aint all fancied up like yoos trackter fellers...


----------



## Baldman (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## ray benson (Dec 21, 2009)

Looks good Ted. Did you do the work on it? We have an old Farmall at the church that has grass and snow duty. It doesn't look that good.


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 21, 2009)

That is one fine exmple of a WD! Looks Great!

I always have tractor loader and grader blade around.
I often have a truck with plow and sometimes some sort of ATV w/plow
It all just really depends on what i've traded for lately?


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Dec 21, 2009)

Very nice Wd Ted

I have a fourwheeler with a plow that I do my Sisters with. At home I use a 1964 farmall cub.






At our play property I have a farmall 130 I use to keep 3/8 of a mile road open.






If there was a lot of snow in the UP some times I have to break out some bigger equ.






Billy


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 21, 2009)

Cowboy Billy said:


> Very nice Wd Ted
> I have a fourwheeler with a plow that I do my Sisters with. At home I use a 1964 farmall cub.=quote]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BLL MN (Dec 21, 2009)

Baldman said:


>



I use the same machine...just a few less options and a different plow. Nice wheeler Baldman 
I put on some handle bar/thumb warmers this year...boy are those nice.


----------



## iowa (Dec 21, 2009)

Nice WD Allis! My grandpas first tractor on the farm! A dandy.

But here we don't need snow removal equipment. It don't stick around for more than 2-3 days. And when it snows, NOBODY goes anywhere here! It's hillarious!


----------



## DK_stihl (Dec 21, 2009)

*Cop-out*

I guess I'm a sissy cause I use this...


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 21, 2009)

ford 3400 with bucket.

32" cut snowblower.


----------



## DK_stihl (Dec 21, 2009)

*this pic works...*

deere


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 21, 2009)

I use the bucket on my tractor, I like the "float setting" for not killing the concrete areas. As a bonus I can stack the snow for the kids to sled down. They have been good this year so, I don't have it out by the road.


----------



## stihlcrazy20 (Dec 21, 2009)

http://www.homedepot.ca/wcsstore/HomeDepotCanada/images/catalog/15773.147068_4.jpg
this is what i use


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 21, 2009)

Walt41 said:


> I use the bucket on my tractor, I like the "float setting" for not killing the concrete areas. As a bonus I can stack the snow for the kids to sled down. They have been good this year so, I don't have it out by the road.



Thats funny right there....i don't care who ya are!


----------



## taylor6400 (Dec 21, 2009)

Baldman said:


>



I got an 800 with a glacier plow...with 'horns too...great machine to push snow with. But, get a pic with the factory blue off your white lettering!! JK, nice setup man. I love mine.


----------



## gravely_todd (Dec 21, 2009)

Here's mine.....






Todd


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 21, 2009)

Good lookin' Gravely


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 21, 2009)

This year I will be using a new(to me) 1952 8N with a 6' back blade.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 21, 2009)

tdb said:


> I use a Allis Chalmers 1949 WD , with Snap Coupler back blade . Need it to get to the wood pile.
> 
> TEDMI.



Got any pics of that coupler. I been runnin an old Allis CA the last month or so around the house, and man it would be nice if it had a 3 point.


----------



## darren_nh (Dec 21, 2009)

I typically use a 9hp Simplicity walk-behind until the barn roof sheds and I have to move piles. Then I use this.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 21, 2009)




----------



## peterc38 (Dec 21, 2009)

I use this:


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 21, 2009)

peterc38 said:


> I use this:



That Kubota looks just like mine only i use a 7 footer out back. Have a 5 footer too. But prefer the 7!


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 21, 2009)

I use a 1950 8n with 6' blade, a Ford 7700 with 8' blade, but last number of years, I just been using the Wheel Horse 520H with 44" blower. It seems to handle just about everything. I do use chains on it also, weren't on it for this older photo.
















Gregg,


----------



## peterc38 (Dec 21, 2009)

toyfarm said:


> That Kubota looks just like mine only i use a 7 footer out back. Have a 5 footer too. But prefer the 7!



I got a deal on the 5 footer on craigslist that I could not refuse, I'd rather have a 6 footer.

I also have chains on the rears now to get back and forth from the woodpile.


----------



## peterc38 (Dec 21, 2009)

Ductape said:


>



Showoff!


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 21, 2009)

peterc38 said:


> I got a deal on the 5 footer on craigslist that I could not refuse, I'd rather have a 6 footer.
> 
> I also have chains on the rears now to get back and forth from the woodpile.



Chains would be such a nice upgrade for me! One big advantage to the five footer, you can swivel 360 degrees without removing it!


----------



## isaaccarlson (Dec 21, 2009)

*1947 John Deere M with original snow blade on front.*

Best snow mover I own.


----------



## sensor419 (Dec 21, 2009)

Either a new Simplicity blower or an old 2 wheel Gravely with a 48" plow. The Gravely and plow is a great unit, well balanced and fun to run.


----------



## Farmall Guy (Dec 21, 2009)

We run a 10' blade on the loader arms and an 8' blower on the 3pt. I used to have a pic o the blower in action but it must have gotten lost with alot of other pics when the computer crashed  

IH 856 with an Elwood four wheel drive. We rebuilt the front end a couple years ago, took about 6 months to round up all the parts. We ended up having some of the parts coustom built as it turned out this particular modle front end is one of 10 that elwood produced so parts are almost non existent :censored: We plow 1/2 mile camp road to get to the nearest paved road, used to use a pick up but the tractor dose the job alot better.






When the snow banks get to big (or I just want to play :greenchainsaw I fire up my old 440 and push everything back. Crawlers in the snow are a great time


----------



## bluestem (Dec 21, 2009)

I just acquired an old 6' snow plow and welded it to a plate for our skid steer, I take pictures when I'm home, haven't had a chance to use it yet, looks like a possibility later this week though!


----------



## Chris Crouse (Dec 21, 2009)

Farmall Guy said:


> When the snow banks get to big (or I just want to play :greenchainsaw I fire up my old 440 and push everything back. Crawlers in the snow are a great time



Does that crawler have a 2 cylinder Detroit Diesel in it? There is an abandoned crawler very similar to yours at my friend's family acreage. It's a neat machine but by now someone has probably stolen it for scrap. Last time I was there was probably five years ago.


----------



## crashagn (Dec 21, 2009)

Farmall Guy- That is a superb lookin 856!! wow.
I couldnt find any pics of me pushing snow but iam sure ill get some for this year. Here is what we use. IH656 hydro utility with a ugly freeman loader that does the job.


----------



## songofthewood (Dec 21, 2009)

Remove snow? What snow?


----------



## Buckethead (Dec 21, 2009)

For all of the big spaces I use the 1963 MF202. Then I use the Snapper snowblower for all the little paths around the house.

Normally I have a backhoe hanging off of the back of the tractor...makes a nice 2000 lb counterweight.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Dec 21, 2009)

*Here's my wood wagon/snow pusher*

Here's my wood wagon/snow pusher. 1985 Dodge 1 TON Sno-Camander with a 360 under the hood connected to a 4 speed manual. I don't have any trouble emptying the gas tank.

Dan


----------



## Rickochet (Dec 21, 2009)

Let's Git-R-Done!!!!!!


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Dec 21, 2009)

Since my '55 Ferguson needs a new head gasket (I have it, just no time to learn how to install it...)...

I don't 

Shovel a path to the Ranger, engage 4wd. Left a 1/5th cord of green wood in the back this weekend, the weight makes it go real nice up and down the 500' driveway.

My cousin will hit the end of my driveway where the plows pile up the snow from the state highway usually, which is my only real tough spot. But I manage if he doesn't come by with the plow. The rest of my driveway I prefer not having him do it since I have a grass strip in the middle that gets torn up when you put the blade down.


----------



## bytehoven (Dec 21, 2009)

Funny you should ask.

Usually, I make pathways around the house with a small Honda 2 cycle single stage snow blower. It's great for the smaller accumulations and very easy to maneuver.

The 14"+ we just received required me to pull out the White (MTD) 10HP/30" 2 stage snow gobbler. It's a real pain in the butt to operate as I get older, but it's the right tool for deeper snow or wet snow.

I must admit, some of the rigs others are using look like alot more fun.

The White blower is 12 years old this month, and so far all I have needed to replace besides the plug, was the shave plate and shoes.

However, after spending a good 5 hours clearing driveways of older folks in the hood, I have some repairs to make on the old girl. At some point the rubber on the axle friction wheel jumped off the wheel, and I started grinding metal against metal, between the larger friction wheel and the axle friction wheel. (may I say I hate this kind of drive set up, but I guess they all use this technology)

The blower 10HP motor is so loud I didn't notice the grinding. Well, I notice something different when I was engaging the drive, but I didn't think it was bad. Now I know.

I ordered $225 worth of parts from MTD today, including new clutch/auger actuation cables, as well as new auger and drive belts. I figure I might as well get the old girl completely refreshed while I have her apart. I was gonna wait until spring/summer to make repairs, but given the chances of more snow of equal or worse intensity, I might need the big rig a few more times this winter.

I though about investing in a nice 6HP/24" rig, but it seems all of the snow machines are gone in my neck of the woods. Besides, I'd easily spend $800 for a worthy replacement.

Anyway, no problem getting to the wood pile for now.


----------



## gwiley (Dec 21, 2009)

I plow our private road (about 1 mile) plus a few driveways with this:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 21, 2009)

Most of my snow removal is done with an 07 Suzuki 700 King Quad, with 5' Moose Plow:






When the going gets tough, the tough get out the diesel power, 1973 MF 180:






If the snow REALLY hits the fan (Think Halloween '91 blizzard) and I need to get out back, I can go borrow my buddy's 4955 Deere with 12' Degelman dozer, or this beast, 8960 Deere 4x4, 400HP Cummins under the hood, and a 14' Degelman on the front (This pic is actually his previous tractor, 8570, but same blade setup):






Let's hope I don't need to go get one of the green machines this year!


----------



## sly13 (Dec 21, 2009)

Rickochet said:


> Let's Git-R-Done!!!!!!



That is unbelievably cool.


----------



## porta mill (Dec 21, 2009)

sly13 said:


> That is unbelievably cool.



How far does it shoot the snow ? Maybe to the top of the neighbors roof top !!!! Cool show thrower.


----------



## bluestem (Dec 22, 2009)

gwiley said:


> I plow our private road (about 1 mile) plus a few driveways with this:



Hey wiley, is that plow welded in place or can you change the angle back and forth? Just attached an old plow to a plate like yours but mine has a pin so you can swing it back and forth. Thinking about getting some cylinders for it so I can take full advantage of the hydraulics on the skidsteer.


----------



## slowp (Dec 22, 2009)

I youse da made in da U.P. of Michigan Snow Scoop. But da decorative flames (not included in snow scoop purchase) are comin' off. Dat affects da speed of da snow scoop, eh. Youse know, what really keep da snow off is da cedar and hemlock trees which make my road a dark corridor. Oops, must revert to PNW speech here. Then you have the WHOMP of Cascade Concrete hitting the car/pickup. Cascade Concrete pushes da snow scoop to its limits. 

Snow scoops are excellent and simple things for moving lots of snow.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 22, 2009)

Weapons: 

1966 Jeep J-3000 Gladiator 4 wd pickup/Western 7' power angle blade...$800 score...

Ford 2N tractor/6' blade for da light stuff


----------



## thombat4 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Let's see if this works...*






















Hmmmm....just need to get 'em a tad smaller.


----------



## thombat4 (Dec 22, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> deere





Nice setup.

Actually I'm enjoying all the pics of you guys snow removal toys...this is a great post!


----------



## thombat4 (Dec 22, 2009)

gravely_todd said:


> Here's mine.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome!!!


----------



## Kansas (Dec 22, 2009)

This is my little 4wd Yanmar diesel tractor and is the first season with it for me and so far has way exceded my expectations as far as traction and ability to move snow easily. 

I went from a 1951 massey harris skinny front with no dif lock and a back blade to this, the difference is like comparing a vw bug to a F-50 ferrari imo. Let it snow which I guess it is supposed to later this week? 

Kansas


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 22, 2009)

Usually my Arctic Cat 650 TRV








When the piles need moved around the Ford 1600 w/ bucket, and 6' blade, would be worthless w/o chains.





Those of you using ATV's what are you running for winch line? I get a little heavy on the winch and have broke cables and synthetic rope. Thinking about converting over to a strap of some sort.


----------



## gwiley (Dec 22, 2009)

bluestem said:


> Hey wiley, is that plow welded in place or can you change the angle back and forth? Just attached an old plow to a plate like yours but mine has a pin so you can swing it back and forth. Thinking about getting some cylinders for it so I can take full advantage of the hydraulics on the skidsteer.



The plow is attached with a bolt as a pivot and then a pin that lets me set one of 5 cant positions (2 left, 2 right, 1 center). That lets me use the universal attachment plate for other stuff when I am not using the plow.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 22, 2009)

The Jacobsen and the Gravely are awesome!


----------



## thombat4 (Dec 22, 2009)

*Thanks Mikey...!*



mtfallsmikey said:


> The Jacobsen and the Gravely are awesome!



I bought that Jacobsen for an astounding $50. It was the main snow mover here at my job for about 20+ years. When they bought an atv with a plow the tractor was retired from service. With one of those 16hp Kohler cast iron engines in her she still had plenty of life left in her!!


----------



## Longshot (Dec 22, 2009)

Have to run this little 'bota in reverse in order to avoid tearing up the lane, but it hasn't let me down yet!


----------



## thombat4 (Dec 22, 2009)

Longshot said:


> Have to run this little 'bota in reverse in order to avoid tearing up the lane, but it hasn't let me down yet!




I like it.


----------



## Farmall Guy (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments, the crawlers a 2 cyl gas engine. Its the same engine that was used in the M 40 420 and 430 farm tractors more or less. 

Some of the rigs shown in this thread are just to cool, a 8 cyl snow blower  Now I'd like to spend a couple min behind that rig


----------



## laynes69 (Dec 22, 2009)

I use my 1957 Oliver Super 55 Diesel with a 5' 3pt back blade. Works fine for me, but I would like to get chains for the winter or load the tires. Sure beats shoveling by hand.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 22, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> Usually my Arctic Cat 650 TRV
> 
> Those of you using ATV's what are you running for winch line? I get a little heavy on the winch and have broke cables and synthetic rope. Thinking about converting over to a strap of some sort.



I've used the winch pretty hard on mine, pulled it to stalling many times, and no problems yet with the stock cable. The winch is a 2500# Warn. One thing to watch, especially running the plow where the winch doesn't move much, is that your cable is wound tight and not tangled. Kinks turn into a weak and eventually busted cable pretty quick. After a day of using mine wheeling or woodcutting, I spool it all the way out and rewind it, keeping tension on the line while doing it. Normally tie to a tree and pull the wheeler to it.

I've heard good reviews on the braided winch rope. It's not "all that" in your opinion I take it?


----------



## Torin (Dec 22, 2009)

This is mine:


----------



## Ductape (Dec 22, 2009)

Thats nice !


----------



## time warp (Dec 22, 2009)

743-b bobcat with heated cab,it has rubber tracks & will go thru most anything.
I have just a regular old snow shovel for the walks


----------



## fredmc (Dec 22, 2009)

I sure do wish I was a fancied up trakter owner...
Nice stuff so far ... wish I had something besides a shovel!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## spencerhenry (Dec 22, 2009)

mustang 2109 skidsteer. 10,300 pounds, 4 chains on 14.00x17.5 tires. 10 foot virnig blade, 90" bucket, and when the banks or drifts get too big, an 8' snowblower. with 115hp it has no troubles.


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 22, 2009)

Here it is with the mower that i sold and without rear grader blade!
Sadly, it is not nearly this nice anymore! It has been over used and abused since the day i got it! Not bragging about that at all, I just really needed atleast a 40hp tractor when i got this little fella! It has held up extremely well!


----------



## TonyK (Dec 22, 2009)

Snow removal stable.
1970 Mercedes UNIMOG 406 with a Schmidt 3.4m plow
John Deere 350B dozer
Smaller flake falls call for more moderate equipment
1980 Ford F250 8' plow (actually the wifes favorite plowing vehicle)
John Deere 870 with a bucket and 8' back blade
INT H utility with a 8' blade
and a couple of plastic snow shovels.

It seems like overkill but I learned early on that living at the end of a 1 mile long private road has a lot of benefits but nobody is coming in after you when the snow falls.


----------



## nparch726 (Dec 22, 2009)

I have a Daewoo skidsteer that works wonders on snow, dirt, firewood, and whatever else gets in its way! I questioned myself a lot about spending the money at first, but probably one of my smarter investments!


----------



## mimilkman1 (Dec 22, 2009)

Farmall Guy said:


> Hey Farmall is that an aftermarket cab? I notice it has the outside fenders still. Beautiful restoration.
> 
> Kyle


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 22, 2009)

Here are a couple poser pics from a couple mos. ago! That's my oldest son posing (after i brought it back down some). I had it standing straight up on the brush bar at one point. Before anyone ask, I did get the tree out of the creek using this tractor!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 22, 2009)

The braided synthetic rope is much better than cables but still eventually wears if there is anything rough on the fairlead. I have found that a hockey puck drilled helps alot. Drill out the puck and run the end of your rope/cable through it then attach your latch/hook whatever you use on the end. Helps take the stress off the rope or cable.


----------



## TallElf (Dec 22, 2009)

Craftsman DGS 6500 with a snow blade. If I get in too deep I have a 26 inch 8.5 hp snow blower. If that don't do it. I don't need to go.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 22, 2009)

bowtechmadman said:


> The braided synthetic rope is much better than cables but still eventually wears if there is anything rough on the fairlead. I have found that a hockey puck drilled helps alot. Drill out the puck and run the end of your rope/cable through it then attach your latch/hook whatever you use on the end. Helps take the stress off the rope or cable.



That glorified string SUCKS!!! I have nothing good to say about it... I have had to use it more then once, after it gets rubbed around in the wood's for a few weeks it just breaks, when I most need it. I can't have that. Can't beat a solid peace of steel wire. Only up side is you wont get cut on the string. 

If you quad is always clean and sits in the garage only used 5 times a year or in snow its a good option, but for a work quad its a big NO!

Done ranting, that crap has screwed me in the ### more then once.


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 22, 2009)

This is what i plow professionaly with!
I just washed it before the photo was taken.


----------



## Suz (Dec 23, 2009)

toyfarm said:


> This is what i plow professionaly with!
> I just washed it before the photo was taken.



Me thinks you should have used a tad less water pressure. I've heard of "blowing the doors off" but this is the first time I've seen evidence of it!!


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 23, 2009)

mimilkman1 said:


> Farmall Guy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Farmall is that an aftermarket cab? I notice it has the outside fenders still. Beautiful restoration.
> ...


----------



## beerman6 (Dec 23, 2009)

Suz said:


> Me thinks you should have used a tad less water pressure. I've heard of "blowing the doors off" but this is the first time I've seen evidence of it!!


:greenchainsaw:


----------



## jtimm (Dec 23, 2009)

2005 Suzuki Kingquad 700 here with a 60" Moose county plow and synthetic winch rope that I'm going on 5 years with. The synthetic rope is the best thing for me. I've broke it a few times, but just re-tie it and your back to work! I plow ALOT, and you can keep that crappy steel cable! I pull trees, and work that machine, so it's no polaris that sits in the shed all clean and new!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 23, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> deere





Nice. 


Flipping quickly through this thread, I think I counted 3 garden tractors with blowers on the front.


How well does that work for you guys? It looks to be a good setup for what I have (150 feet of driveway), but I'd like to hear from you guys that actually use them.


----------



## George G (Dec 23, 2009)

I use the ol' WD-45


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 23, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> Flipping quickly through this thread, I think I counted 3 garden tractors with blowers on the front.
> ...



When I got my Wheel Horse 520H, It just happened to have the blower with it. Its 44" wide, 2 stage. I was totally suprised at how well it works! Will handle deep drifted snow also. The thing I never liked about using a blade, is the snow really piles up after repeated snow falls. The blower lets you move it where ya want it. The only draw back as I see it, is if its windy at all when using it, you get covered with blowing snow, sitting out in the open, if your not carefull. LOL
We have a long gravel drive way where I live, and allmost allways have some wind. Have to set the skids/runners, so your not throwing stones though it also. Would be fantastic on paved or concrete drive though.
When running in deep snow, it does take some power. The Wheel Horse I use has a 20hp Onan engine. I don't think I'd want much less.
I am glade I have it, I've not used a blade in 3-4 winters now.
The guy I bought it from lived in NW Pa. in the snow belt up there. He said he had a blade on it originaly. But, soon found that was a lost cause, and took forever to move snow. So shelled out the big bucks and got the blower for it. I'm glad he did..


Gregg,


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 23, 2009)

*CASE 1845C - 7ft Snow Thrower*


----------



## gwiley (Dec 23, 2009)

SINGLE-JACK said:


>



Nice pic!! How many GPM do you need in the auxiliary hydraulics for that blower?


----------



## DK_stihl (Dec 23, 2009)

*Blowers*



OhioGregg said:


> When I got my Wheel Horse 520H, It just happened to have the blower with it. Its 44" wide, 2 stage. I was totally suprised at how well it works! Will handle deep drifted snow also. The thing I never liked about using a blade, is the snow really piles up after repeated snow falls. The blower lets you move it where ya want it. The only draw back as I see it, is if its windy at all when using it, you get covered with blowing snow, sitting out in the open, if your not carefull. LOL
> We have a long gravel drive way where I live, and allmost allways have some wind. Have to set the skids/runners, so your not throwing stones though it also. Would be fantastic on paved or concrete drive though.
> When running in deep snow, it does take some power. The Wheel Horse I use has a 20hp Onan engine. I don't think I'd want much less.
> I am glade I have it, I've not used a blade in 3-4 winters now.
> ...



Technically mine is a "thrower because it is single stage. It works great though. Very good point about throwing stones, it happens if you're not careful. The problem I find on mine is that it gets light in the back end and will spin if you try to punch through a tough snow bank. I've got Ag tires with chains, just need more weight. I'm thinking wheel weights. As far as snow in the face....not really a problem. In the original pic I posted the machine wasn't fully set up.


----------



## DK_stihl (Dec 23, 2009)

*garden tractors*

Oh, and one other thing. Sometimes the auger in the blower will act like a flywheel and overspeed the engine via the PTO when heavy snow finally clears the thrower. Does that make sense to everyone?


----------



## oldchuck (Dec 23, 2009)

Kubota L4400, Blizzard 74...


----------



## DK_stihl (Dec 23, 2009)

*Snow removal*

I have also used this...


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Dec 23, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> I have also used this...


----------



## Paso One (Dec 23, 2009)

Funny thing about using this is the neighbor 1/4 mile away thinks we get twice as many blizzards than we actually get


----------



## spike60 (Dec 23, 2009)

Like Thombat4, I have a stable of 3 Ariens blowers, which I should since I'm an Ariens dealer. Still have my original 1972 6 HP, along with my 2004 11 HP, with heated grips, (nice!) 

I also have a 1990 8 HP that was "traded in", (for just waving the delivery fee); thing runs great, but both the augers are seriously seized on the auger shaft, so it's just one perfect rock away from blowing the gearbox, but who cares. That gentlemen, is why the shear bolts should be removed and the auger greased when servicing a blower.


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 23, 2009)

DK_stihl said:


> Technically mine is a "thrower because it is single stage. It works great though. Very good point about throwing stones, it happens if you're not careful. The problem I find on mine is that it gets light in the back end and will spin if you try to punch through a tough snow bank. I've got Ag tires with chains, just need more weight. I'm thinking wheel weights. As far as snow in the face....not really a problem. In the original pic I posted the machine wasn't fully set up.



I like the cab!  I do use chains on the Wheel Horse, and havn't really had a problem with weight. I figure my 275 lb. fat rear end helps hold it down.LOL So far, I've not ever had a problem with the blower plugging at all either. Maybe just been lucky so far on that. Used to have an old Ariens 7 horse walk behind, seemed to plug on ocasion. It sat for years, then last summer I put a new Briggs elec. start engine on it. Gave it to my brother, He loves it.


Gregg,


----------



## OhioGregg (Dec 23, 2009)

spike60 said:


> Like Thombat4, I have a stable of 3 Ariens blowers, which I should since I'm an Ariens dealer. Still have my original 1972 6 HP, along with my 2004 11 HP, with heated grips, (nice!)
> 
> I also have a 1990 8 HP that was "traded in", (for just waving the delivery fee); thing runs great, but both the augers are seriously seized on the auger shaft, so it's just one perfect rock away from blowing the gearbox, but who cares. That gentlemen, is why the shear bolts should be removed and the auger greased when servicing a blower.



Heres an old Ariens that I had for years. Engine was bad, sat for years and years. Finally last year, I got a replacement engine for it, a Briggs, with the 110v elec start. Had to modify the chute crank and a few things, but worked out great! Gave it to my brother, He used it last winter, and he loves it. Worked great! Well built machines.












Gregg,


----------



## wdchuck (Dec 23, 2009)

Removing snow from the roof is easier with the loader bucket too. On the first story anyway, just backdrag......very carefully.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 23, 2009)

Paso One said:


> Funny thing about using this is the neighbor 1/4 mile away thinks we get twice as many blizzards than we actually get





Okay, now that's some *serious *snow moving!


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 23, 2009)

OhioGregg said:


> When I got my Wheel Horse 520H, It just happened to have the blower with it. Its 44" wide, 2 stage. I was totally suprised at how well it works! Will handle deep drifted snow also. The thing I never liked about using a blade, is the snow really piles up after repeated snow falls. The blower lets you move it where ya want it. The only draw back as I see it, is if its windy at all when using it, you get covered with blowing snow, sitting out in the open, if your not carefull. LOL
> We have a long gravel drive way where I live, and allmost allways have some wind. Have to set the skids/runners, so your not throwing stones though it also. Would be fantastic on paved or concrete drive though.
> When running in deep snow, it does take some power. The Wheel Horse I use has a 20hp Onan engine. I don't think I'd want much less.
> I am glade I have it, I've not used a blade in 3-4 winters now.
> ...





Thanks for the feedback. I sure hear you on the blade woes. I watched my neighbor with his 4720 JD using a blade with this storm, and it wasn't pretty. Blowing looks like a much better way to go, from what I can see.


But either one beats my current method: 3 shovels and some boys! 

They manned up and got my driveway cleared yesterday, though. I hoped to come home and find it half done. They had finished the job.


----------



## oxbow (Dec 23, 2009)

*snow removal*

Here's mine

Jd 2305 with 48" front mounted blower.
My first winter with the Curtis cab.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Dec 23, 2009)

Nice!  That would be about perfect for my property.


Is that a TSC/Speeco splitter I see on the right?


----------



## zh farms (Dec 23, 2009)

2008 Case IH JX-80, although snow is not it's primary use.


----------



## spike60 (Dec 23, 2009)

OhioGregg said:


> Heres an old Ariens that I had for years. Engine was bad, sat for years and years. Finally last year, I got a replacement engine for it, a Briggs, with the 110v elec start. Had to modify the chute crank and a few things, but worked out great! Gave it to my brother, He used it last winter, and he loves it. Worked great! Well built machines.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice job on the conversion Gregg. Looks almost identical to mine but I have White, not chrome handles, so they may be a year or two apart. Those things really are well built. I wonder how many tons of snow that thing has thrown in it's life.


----------



## matt9923 (Dec 23, 2009)

spike60 said:


> Nice job on the conversion Gregg. Looks almost identical to mine but I have White, not chrome handles, so they may be a year or two apart. Those things really are well built. I wonder how many tons of snow that thing has thrown in it's life.



Best snow blower ever made IMO.


----------



## watchamakalit (Dec 23, 2009)

Kinda an old pic but it still looks basically the same, minus some sheet metal and add some more trail damage. It has served me well.


----------



## coppermouse (Dec 23, 2009)

Wolverine 350 $x$ with locking front differential, works great on my 1600' driveway


----------



## nixon (Dec 23, 2009)

Kubota L3130 ,FEL ,and 84" rear blade .


----------



## hanniedog (Dec 23, 2009)

Use a 1586 International with fel and 8 ft bucket. Wish it had front wheel assist though.


----------



## A. Stanton (Dec 23, 2009)

*Used My Kubota BX 25 with a Rear Blade*

Sucker does a good job. When I win the powerball, I'll trade my artic coverall and it for a B3030 with a heated cab. Wait a minute; maybe Santa will bring it tomorrow.


----------



## oxbow (Dec 23, 2009)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Nice!  That would be about perfect for my property.
> 
> 
> Is that a TSC/Speeco splitter I see on the right?



Yup 28 ton with Honda engine. Can you believe I haven't used it yet?


----------



## Manatarms (Dec 23, 2009)

Here's my primary snow remover:











And if I really need to move alot of stuff, I use the M59:






-Mark


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Dec 25, 2009)

SINGLE-JACK said:


>





gwiley said:


> Nice pic!! *How many GPM do you need in the auxiliary hydraulics for that blower*?



Looked everywhere ... couldn't find the spec's on the blower ... BUT, it might be sufficient to know that I don't have the high-flow option on the skid-steer so it's pretty safe to say that the GPM is not very high.

-Jack


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Dec 25, 2009)




----------



## dustytools (Dec 25, 2009)

I use my 1997 Kawasaki Bayou 4X4 with snow blade. I can raise and lower manually or hook it up to the winch. I usually just use the manual raise handle because it seems to be faster. View attachment 119343


----------



## NHtech (Dec 25, 2009)

here's mine with a new loader on it now


----------



## ProMac1K (Dec 25, 2009)

Paso One said:


> Funny thing about using this is the neighbor 1/4 mile away thinks we get twice as many blizzards than we actually get



I'm thinking about getting one of those! It's been tough.....i've had the truck and plow stuck twice in the yard today. I had to use the tractor and blower to clear a path the first time, and I shoveled the truck out both times.


----------



## Drago 100 (Dec 25, 2009)

Salve, io per togliere la neve, ho due mezzi, Eccoli:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Dec 25, 2009)

Loosely translated for Drago, I have two means to remove snow.

Had to punch up a translator tool to figure it out.

For Drago, Trattori piacevoli. Avete più grandi immagini?

Gli ho tradotto il vostro primo alberino per.

Link to translator tool: http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_txt


----------



## rancher2 (Dec 25, 2009)

*snow removal*

I have a JD 5603 it has a cab, front loader with a 7 ft bucket and I have a 10 ft 3 point blade on the back. We have had another big snow over the last 48 hours with a lot of wind. They say the wind is suspose to go down Sat. Then it will be time to get the JD out and start moving snow. Almost forgot I have a old Areins 4 hp two stage snow blower to do the walks still works well. Hope everyone had a good holiday.


----------



## 603doug (Dec 25, 2009)

Growing up plowing the white stuff you can not have enough plow rigs

03 350 dually 9 ft plow
943 bobcat (bucket at the moment want a 6 ft blower)
for the 4 miles of walk ways the "little woman" wanted, a kubota tractor because shoveling sucks
and if it really bites a 12 ft plow and 10 ft wing on a navastar 

Starting to think a warmer climate might be in the near future


----------



## Drago 100 (Dec 27, 2009)

Here's another tool (one of many I build myself)


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 27, 2009)

I sure could get some use outta that M59


----------



## farmermike (Dec 28, 2009)

Farmall 1066 with woods 3100 loader. Works good for the most part.


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 28, 2009)

603Doug...I think it would be easiest if you just got the little woman a set of snow shoes.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 28, 2009)

Rickochet said:


> Let's Git-R-Done!!!!!!



Holy Mother of God!!! You made that?


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Dec 28, 2009)

1987 Chevrolet short bed with Fisher speedcast 7.5' plow. MTD W/11hp Tecumsa 30" cut blower and a shovel of course.


----------



## firemanmarc (Dec 28, 2009)

I have used this wonderfully for 13 years and it surprises alot. Have only got it stuck once and it took an 80hp tractor to get it out.... oh by the way, all homemade plow with hyrdaulic lift. Happy New Year, Marc


----------



## Scootermsp (Dec 28, 2009)

JD 345 Garden tractor with 4' plow (20HP) tire chains and 4 suitcase weights. Also have 11HP28" JD 2 stage snow blower with headlight and heated grips. Last but not least, 1 Ames snow shovel with "backsaver" handle.


----------



## HarleyScooter (Dec 28, 2009)

Here is what I use to do the neighborhood.


----------



## Ductape (Dec 28, 2009)

HS...... i like the hydraulic angle you added to your rear blade. And... is that a hydraulic top link also?


----------



## GRAYSTONE (Dec 31, 2009)

*Jeep Cherokee - Snow Plow and Log Roller*

I have a 1997 Jeep Cherokee with a Warn Winch 6000 lbs pull on the front. I use the winch to raise and lower the snow plow blade. The setup works great and also is very good at moving logs around to get them in position for cutting.
When the snow gets deep I add tire chains to all 4 wheels.
I manually adjust the blade angle. I designed and welded up the plow myself and I have been using now for about 15 yrs.
I also use a Noma 11 hp 30" snow blower to clean up where I can't get with the plow.


----------



## woodfarmer (Dec 31, 2009)

that doesn't look like toronto to me?


----------



## computeruser (Dec 31, 2009)

tdb said:


>


----------



## bowtechmadman (Dec 31, 2009)

FiremanMarc...your using hydraulics on your ATV, is that so you can get angle as well as lift? What are you running the hyd. pump with?


----------



## johnnylabguy (Dec 31, 2009)

She's not the biggest but she get's the job done...


----------



## REJ2 (Dec 31, 2009)

Dang you guys really out class me, I use a Troy Bilt tiller with a snow blade. It works unless we get heavy wet snow. Dry snow, good till about 6 inches. Drifts, forget it. Beats shoveling by a little I guess. REJ2


----------



## toyfarm (Dec 31, 2009)

firemanmarc said:


> I have used this wonderfully for 13 years and it surprises alot. Have only got it stuck once and it took an 80hp tractor to get it out.... oh by the way, all homemade plow with hyrdaulic lift. Happy New Year, Marc



I'd like to see alot more details and specs on this! Looks like a very nice set-up!


----------



## CUCV (Dec 31, 2009)

We were just messing around with this setup the other day, 16' pusher on a skid steer.


----------



## firemanmarc (Dec 31, 2009)

The hydraulic pump is off a wheelchair lift out of an Ambulette van, power up and gravity down. I had a winch for 3 years and it drove me nuts.. I am kinda spoiled since at work the blades are 12 and 13 feet. The plow mounts up front like a truck plow, then the subframe unbolts with 2 bolts back by the footpegs. I increased the amp the stator puts out to handle it, before I just ran a car battery for it.. I need the chains on the front so it will turn, our barn driveway has quite a curve in it and the milkman don't like deep snow. I can get better pictures if someone wants.. I know my thumb gets tired after I am done with all the driveways: Happy New Year, Marc


----------



## Walt41 (Dec 31, 2009)

CUCV said:


> We were just messing around with this setup the other day, 16' pusher on a skid steer.



Buddy of mine has a 12' on his. Heck, put some tracks on it and have at it!


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Jan 1, 2010)

OOPS! Time to fix the brakes


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 1, 2010)

Around here we would call that a nelligan, named after Bill Nelligan, who worked in the junkyard with me as a kid, he was famous for plowing the lot with our old Chevy with no brakes(just drop the plow!) I think the final count for hits was like 18, including the bosses truck, his own jeep and the old lady who sold sandwiches (hit her car not her)


----------



## gwiley (Jan 1, 2010)

Speaking of hits - after the 24" dump we got I was trying to do my wife a favor and tweak the snow from around her car and I hit my wife's 2006 highlander when I went to pivot. Busted the taillight lens cover into tiny pieces, funny, she didn't focus on my removing the snow, seemed to but focused on the smashed car....


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 1, 2010)

gwiley said:


> Speaking of hits - after the 24" dump we got I was trying to do my wife a favor and tweak the snow from around her car and I hit my wife's 2006 highlander when I went to pivot. Busted the taillight lens cover into tiny pieces, funny, she didn't focus on my removing the snow, seemed to but focused on the smashed car....



Both you and tiny are grounded! Wait till you see the dealer price for that multilite piece. Try the web after the dealer revives you and the paramedics leave.


----------



## gwiley (Jan 1, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> Both you and tiny are grounded! Wait till you see the dealer price for that multilite piece. Try the web after the dealer revives you and the paramedics leave.



My wife is awesome, but that one hurt the team. $122 on-line, found one for $54 on ebay. Got paid $210 for the snow removal on the neighborhood road which I already used to buy a pair of chains so this last snow put me in the red.


----------



## ducati996 (Jan 1, 2010)

Just a few options depending on need - blower, FEL or rear blade




















Love tractors -these pictures and more great tractors - 
www.machineunderground.com


----------



## ducati996 (Jan 1, 2010)

tdb said:


> I use a Allis Chalmers 1949 WD , with Snap Coupler back blade . Need it to get to the wood pile.
> 
> TEDMI.



This is just too nice to get rock salt on it  really sweet looking machine..
Looks recently restored too


----------



## HarleyScooter (Jan 2, 2010)

Ductape said:


> HS...... i like the hydraulic angle you added to your rear blade. And... is that a hydraulic top link also?


Ductape, yes I made a toplink by cutting the pin tubes off the cyl. and adding some swivel ball mounts. It works real good to change how aggressive the blade cuts.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Jan 2, 2010)

At my house I just drive over top of it with my 2007 expedition EL 4X4 to get to this:



(generic image)
It is sitting at the Food lion parking lot that I plow.


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jan 2, 2010)

*For the light stuff*

*Honda Foreman - Moose Plow - for the light stuff*





*HAPPY NEW YEAR *


----------



## gwiley (Jan 2, 2010)

SINGLE-JACK said:


> *Honda Foreman - Moose Plow - for the light stuff*



Next time try not to look like you having fun - it really puts a damper on toy/tool money when your SO sees it that way 

I regret selling my Honda 4x4 rancher every time it snows. I think that a 4x4 ATV with a decent plow is just about the best tool for plowing period. Hard to beat the maeuverability and fun factor.


----------



## MO-Iron (Jan 3, 2010)

Our area seems to get more ice than snow lately, but when it does snow this is my preferred method of removal. This is the tractor that we feed with daily, so its a simple matter of dropping the hay spike and attaching the bucket. Snow shoveling is more fun with a heated cab and a radio!View attachment 120442


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

here is my quad for screwing around whit snow and keeping some back roads clear.






Yes that is ice, plowing the swamp for fun. It's a warn state plow style. Plowed about 1/4 of it to give you some size comparison


----------



## HARRY BARKER (Jan 3, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> here is my quad for screwing around whit snow and keeping some back roads clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no chains?


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

HARRY BARKER said:


> no chains?



Don't need them


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jan 3, 2010)

I haven't found a need for chains either...having 80 lbs or so on the back seems to help quite a bit.
Matt, 
How do you like the state style plow? Trying to get a friend who rarely plows his own drive to swap mine for his state.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> I haven't found a need for chains either...having 80 lbs or so on the back seems to help quite a bit.
> Matt,
> How do you like the state style plow? Trying to get a friend who rarely plows his own drive to swap mine for his state.



Its great, I motley bought it cause it looked cool but it is taller then the regular ones. I am happy with it and I wouldn't buy a regular one.

Ill get more pictures tomorrow.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

I fell in on the edge, almost flew over the bars trying to take a action shot. 











Yes it gets the crap beat out of it, especially plowing roads with roots and rocks. Holding up well.


----------



## matt9923 (Jan 3, 2010)

This old aries is bulletproof and for $70. all it needed was carb cleaning and I made a heat box. 







i also have a 250f with plow, these are just "toys"


----------



## SINGLE-JACK (Jan 3, 2010)

SINGLE-JACK said:


> *Honda Foreman - Moose Plow - for the light stuff*





gwiley said:


> Next time try not to look like you having fun - it really puts a damper on toy/tool money when your SO sees it that way
> ...



:agree2: *GOOD ADVICE!!! *:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## builder1101 (Jan 4, 2010)

i make sure the snow gets moved....60Ft+ to the sides...


----------



## Drago 100 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello, there are in your part of these blowers? Build them a kilometer from my house


----------



## some zilch (Jan 4, 2010)

Kubota L4400, 7ft western plow on loader arms, 6ft bush hog rear scraper, double ring chains, loaded R1s


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 9, 2010)

Landini 85F.
85hp 4wd diff locks and Woods finest backblade.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Walt41 (Jan 9, 2010)

Like the wheepants, I come out of the field and hammer down...mud flies fifty feet, only good thing is when some stupid tailgater with a phone in one hand and a latte in the other gets cow plopped from my tires.


----------



## Ductape (Jan 9, 2010)

Dinger, the skirts are cool. Now if you'd air bag it and put some curb feelers on her.........................................


----------



## olyman (Jan 9, 2010)

spike60 said:


> Like Thombat4, I have a stable of 3 Ariens blowers, which I should since I'm an Ariens dealer. Still have my original 1972 6 HP, along with my 2004 11 HP, with heated grips, (nice!)
> 
> I also have a 1990 8 HP that was "traded in", (for just waving the delivery fee); thing runs great, but both the augers are seriously seized on the auger shaft, so it's just one perfect rock away from blowing the gearbox, but who cares. That gentlemen, is why the shear bolts should be removed and the auger greased when servicing a blower.



got that right--and people using reg bolts instead of the proper shear ones guess they like to buy new gears!!!


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 9, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> Like the wheepants, I come out of the field and hammer down...mud flies fifty feet, only good thing is when some stupid tailgater with a phone in one hand and a latte in the other gets cow plopped from my tires.



LOL!!!

I know the fun. Used to work a Hog Farm right on the main artery into town for all the tourists. LOTS of fun pulling out with the honey wagon full from the farrowing house!

I run 10" row spacing on the berrys, so the fenders keep the tires from busting up the bushes, and knocking fruit off.

The tractor is so narrow the tires are up under the cab.Looks silly with a 6' bush hog on it, and ridiculous with a 16' cultivator. 

But for getting into tight spots, and having too much power in a tiny package it's great!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## wvlogger (Jan 9, 2010)

john deere 650j forestry setup


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jan 9, 2010)

dingeryote said:


> LOL!!!
> 
> I know the fun. Used to work a Hog Farm right on the main artery into town for all the tourists. LOTS of fun pulling out with the honey wagon full from the farrowing house!
> 
> ...



How narrow are ya? I HATE running tractors set on 60" without duals, too freakin tippy feeling. That's the main reason I don't go with 30" rows here, being set out at 80" centers makes life a little saner on the sidehills.

That thing is so ugly it's kinda cute...Landini is/was together with Massey Ferguson right?


----------



## Drago 100 (Jan 9, 2010)

Some photos of today


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Jan 9, 2010)

Living closer to the equator 


We here actually WISH we had some snow...
Two years ago we got 5", man it was in the news...
It's desert here but 3000ft high, so sometimes we get some.

I'd buy some snow, 5 cent/gallon if somebody would be willing to pay for shipping.
Also looking for: 12-15 days of medium-intensity rain
Inspirational cloud formations
Some woods (bears, deer etc)


SA


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 9, 2010)

set on 60" without duals, too freakin tippy feeling. That's the main reason I don't go with 30" rows here, being set out at 80" centers makes life a little saner on the sidehills.

That thing is so ugly it's kinda cute...Landini is/was together with Massey Ferguson right?[/QUOTE]

Steve,






Thats a 60" rotovator behind the Landini.
Wheels are set to right around 50" LOL!!
"Tippy"? LOL!!! That's what ROPS are for.
You oughtta see the "N" series Landini's.







I mistyped on the other post, my rows are set at 10' and generally the bushes flush out 2' or so from the crown when mature.
That's why the tractor is so scratched, and the Cholo fenders come in handy.

Landini/McCormick owns AGCO, which owns Massey.
Massey is still somewhat a different make with LOTS of Agco components that are common to all of 'em.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## Drago 100 (Jan 10, 2010)

More photos :camera:


----------



## Beefie (Jan 10, 2010)

Thanks for the pics Drago 100. Is that your drive way you are plowing out. How much snow do you get in Italy a year, Keep the pics coming

Beefie


----------



## Outlander (Jan 10, 2010)

Bobcat 753 for the small stuffView attachment 121204
This is my first time trying to post a pic. Hope it works.


----------



## Drago 100 (Jan 11, 2010)

Beefie said:


> Thanks for the pics Drago 100. Is that your drive way you are plowing out. How much snow do you get in Italy a year, Keep the pics coming
> 
> Beefie


Anything, I just make as many, on Thursday there were 60 cm of snow :help::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## jreed (Jan 11, 2010)

Cub Cadet blower here. It has removed about 90" thus far this year.


----------



## dingeryote (Jan 11, 2010)

That's some Ugly,heavy, wet looking slop!!!!! LOL!!!

I Hate pushing that stuff.

Always end up braking pins and crabbing sideways fighting the plow angle.
And I'm not on Alpine roads LOL!

Drago, you be carefull over there!

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## highmark1 (Jan 17, 2010)

Honda 9hp track blower for sidewalks
3/4 Dodge cummins w/curtis plow for average days
Fiat Allis 545B with 12 foot blade for big days
Cat 247 tracked skid steer for getting in the tight stuff and moving snow banks into the trees


----------



## Woodcutteranon (Jan 17, 2010)

I use my 1975ish Montgomery Ward's snow blower. It's a 2 stroke 32:1 oil mix. It runs like a top. I don't know how it does it...it sets in the barn all summer but come winter is fires right up, usually in bitter cold weather. The blades are getting a little worn but this thing is amazing. I can have my entire drive cleared off with this thing before I could even get my tractor out of the barn and turned around!


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Feb 9, 2010)

This was the first snow of the year. No banks to stop the truck with no breaks! Oooops


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## HD-tech-NH (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## HD-tech-NH (Feb 9, 2010)




----------



## beerman6 (Feb 9, 2010)

lmao...Are you gonna fix the brakes?


----------



## songofthewood (Feb 9, 2010)

beerman6 said:


> lmao...Are you gonna fix the brakes?



:agree2:


----------



## HittinSteel (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't mess around, here's my snow moving BEAST


----------



## MRNDAD (Feb 9, 2010)

Sometimes I use my K3500 Duramax Allison with the Diamond/Meyer plow....sometimes I use my Kubota....sometimes I use a little of both....depends on how I feel.


----------



## ropensaddle (Feb 9, 2010)

Either the melroe bobcat, or 800 ford or torch lol


----------



## jags (Feb 9, 2010)

How about an old jeep.


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Feb 9, 2010)

beerman6 said:


> lmao...Are you gonna fix the brakes?



good summer job


----------



## MRNDAD (Feb 9, 2010)

HD-tech-NH said:


> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hmmmm..why am I thinking Effingham....Madison....Ossipee...in the background when I look at this picture???? Quiz time!!!..You ever go to Hurricane point???...ever cruised Lead Mine Road??...Buy anything from Chick Lumber??...Hmmmmmmmm...I love me some Silver Lake!!!


----------



## reccutter (Feb 9, 2010)

jags said:


> How about an old jeep.



Oh C'mon, I shoulda figured by your avatar. That is cool! And Hd-tech did that f-350 pull that truck out?


----------



## stoph (Feb 9, 2010)

This is what I use!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 9, 2010)

HittinSteel said:


> I don't mess around, here's my snow moving BEAST



Those are actually pretty impressive for the little beasts they are. We have one at work for clearing the sidewalks, the harder you work it, the better it throws. Nice little rig. I should get one, would work great for clearing off roofs if the snow gets too deep.


----------



## Split this! (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm in central MD. We got hit with 20 plus in early Dec., close to 30 the end of last week, and now we're getting another possible 20 tonight. I've always been a shovel man until this last one. I talked my dad out of his snow blower, he agreed to let me take the 29" snow blower home with me and when it snows, I get myself blown out, then go do his for him. He was getting to the age where I needed to be doing it for him anyway. Man what a difference, a lot easier on the back!!


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Feb 10, 2010)

[/QUOTE]Hmmmm..why am I thinking Effingham....Madison....Ossipee...in the background when I look at this picture???? Quiz time!!!..You ever go to Hurricane point???...ever cruised Lead Mine Road??...Buy anything from Chick Lumber??...Hmmmmmmmm...I love me some Silver Lake!!![/QUOTE]


Close friend! A bit further west. Think Squam and Winona! Yes my pride and joy Super Duty diesel yanked that old dog back into shape. It was in there pretty good! That was the third time my wife has helped me out of a ditch since we have been married!


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Feb 10, 2010)

jags said:


> How about an old jeep.



That may be the coolest JEEP I have seen. I wonder if they made a crew cab!


----------



## slowp (Feb 10, 2010)

This winter the snow has been removed by El Nino.


----------



## jags (Feb 10, 2010)

HD-tech-NH said:


> That may be the coolest JEEP I have seen. I wonder if they made a crew cab!



Yes they did. There is about every variation of the FC150/FC170 that you can think of, and several you probably have never thought of. To keep it on topic and relevant, hows these?:


----------



## gwiley (Feb 10, 2010)

slowp said:


> This winter the snow has been removed by El Nino.



Make that DELIVERED by El Nino (at least on the East Coast).


----------



## tmanmi (Feb 10, 2010)

Also haul the splitter with it.


----------



## DK_stihl (Feb 11, 2010)

*I use this sometimes!*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cp5DPWgEw0Y


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Feb 12, 2010)

jags said:


> Yes they did. There is about every variation of the FC150/FC170 that you can think of, and several you probably have never thought of. To keep it on topic and relevant, hows these?:



Too cool!


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 12, 2010)

it ended up snowing an inch or 2 and oley did a little plowing... no pictures...


----------



## Redneck Ont (Feb 12, 2010)

jags said:


> How about an old jeep.



Thought Id seen it all till now! That thing is cool


----------



## RAF (Feb 13, 2010)

For those of you who have unfrozen or stone driveways. I found this idea for font end loaders over on tractorbynet forums. I took a 3" black ABS pipe and cut through one side on the table saw. Just force the pipe over the cutting edge of the loader. This has worked very well with just skiming over the stones and dirt drive. It has last longer than I thought it would. I have done 6 200' drives the past 4 snow falls and is still useable. Don't back drag it will come right of but pushing and dumping it stays on. I hear it works well on back blades too.


----------



## Oldtimer (Feb 13, 2010)




----------



## Walt41 (Feb 13, 2010)

RAF said:


> For those of you who have unfrozen or stone driveways. I found this idea for font end loaders over on tractorbynet forums. I took a 3" black ABS pipe and cut through one side on the table saw. Just force the pipe over the cutting edge of the loader. This has worked very well with just skiming over the stones and dirt drive. It has last longer than I thought it would. I have done 6 200' drives the past 4 snow falls and is still useable. Don't back drag it will come right of but pushing and dumping it stays on. I hear it works well on back blades too.



Curling the bucket all the way back and setting it to "float" works too. I am always amazed at the amount of damage some plow operators cause.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 13, 2010)

Walt41 said:


> Curling the bucket all the way back and setting it to "float" works too. I am always amazed at the amount of damage some plow operators cause.



I have a gravel driveway, 2000feet and just adjust the plow a little, once there are some packed snow track the skids just ride along but i can just adjust when needed and dig up very little rock. Customers with gravel are amazed at how i don't destroy it like all the other plowers.... we would have to rake rock back in all summer after they drop and go 30mph up and down.... only problem this year is there aint #### for snow.


----------



## HD-tech-NH (Feb 14, 2010)

matt9923 said:


> I have a gravel driveway, 2000feet and just adjust the plow a little, once there are some packed snow track the skids just ride along but i can just adjust when needed and dig up very little rock. Customers with gravel are amazed at how i don't destroy it like all the other plowers.... we would have to rake rock back in all summer after they drop and go 30mph up and down.... only problem this year is there aint #### for snow.



The no snow thing is my fault. Because I bought a plow truck this year and dont have to slave out in the elements. It only figures we would get little to no snow!


----------



## superherk (Feb 14, 2010)

here is how i push snow, had a NH skidsteer but traded up, it works good, we have a long drive, little more than a 1/4 mile


----------



## KansasTom (Feb 14, 2010)

Listed in order from favorite to least favorite:

-Case 7130 4wd Tractor w/ blade and front loader (used this quite a bit this winter for drift bustin)
-Case 60xt skid loader
-Honda 300ex 4wd
-And of course, the epa-approved snow shovel


----------



## Steve NW WI (Feb 14, 2010)

KansasTom said:


> Listed in order from favorite to least favorite:
> 
> -Case 7130 4wd Tractor w/ blade and front loader (used this quite a bit this winter for drift bustin)
> -Case 60xt skid loader
> ...



Man I'd love to have a Magnum here, but I sure can't justify 140+HP on 80 acres. If you've got pics or videos, post them here!


----------



## KansasTom (Feb 14, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Man I'd love to have a Magnum here, but I sure can't justify 140+HP on 80 acres. If you've got pics or videos, post them here!



Well, technically speaking, there not mine, the father in law owns them. Farms +/- 2000 acres of row crops so I can pretty much use what i need.

Its one of the "babies" of the bunch. 

As far as pics, I'll have to hunt down a computer with a high speed connection, but I will try to get some up in the next few days. Dial-up is sooooo slow.


----------



## brncreeper (Feb 15, 2010)

I use my 4020.


----------



## brncreeper (Feb 15, 2010)

I built a quick tach for this 6' blade, works great on the bobcat. Most of the time I use the blade unless it's really deep (twice so far this year), then I'll get the blower out.


----------



## Dale (Feb 15, 2010)

> what do you remove snow with.



a wife.


----------



## jags (Feb 15, 2010)

Dale said:


> a wife.



Ya know how to convert an old dishwasher into a snow thrower? Hand her a shovel!

****Ducks and runs for cover****

I kid - I kid (in my best Yiddish accent)


----------



## TJ-Bill (Feb 16, 2010)

jags said:


> How about an old jeep.




Thats a nice old Jeep.. Like to get my hands on one of those..

For snow removal I bought the Wife I nice new shovel for X-mas and I mean nice!!

YEah I wish..

I'm using a 12HP - 30" MTD blower and for the light stuff Arctic Cat 400 with 5' blade


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 16, 2010)

brncreeper said:


> I use my 4020.



That is a very pretty 4020 you have there. Looked at one 10 years ago a guy had for sale for $6,000. It was in semi-running condition. Wish I had it now. I appreciate the older tractors more and more. 

Looks like you're in the middle of a restoration. Very nice job. How many total hours on the machine? Did you rebuild the motor?

Got some rep. coming your way.


----------



## brncreeper (Feb 16, 2010)

LumberjkChamp said:


> That is a very pretty 4020 you have there. Looked at one 10 years ago a guy had for sale for $6,000. It was in semi-running condition. Wish I had it now. I appreciate the older tractors more and more.
> 
> Looks like you're in the middle of a restoration. Very nice job. How many total hours on the machine? Did you rebuild the motor?
> 
> Got some rep. coming your way.




Thanks, I lucked out and got this one cheap for $6000 with a vemeer bail lifter. The tires are in good shape, the engine runs like a champ but the hour meter is broke at 9200 some hours. It starts good in the cold and sounds great so I guess I won't worry about all the hours.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 16, 2010)

'00 GMC 3500 7.4L with a 8ft fisher minute mount











Anything the GMC can't handle the JD350 takes care of. I mainly use it for pushin banks up for more room when things start to get tight.


----------



## mimilkman1 (Feb 16, 2010)

brncreeper said:


> Thanks, I lucked out and got this one cheap for $6000 with a vemeer bail lifter. The tires are in good shape, the engine runs like a champ but the hour meter is broke at 9200 some hours. It starts good in the cold and sounds great so I guess I won't worry about all the hours.



You got lucky then, most 20 series Deeres I've known don't start worth a darn in the cold.

Kyle


----------



## brncreeper (Feb 17, 2010)

mimilkman1 said:


> You got lucky then, most 20 series Deeres I've known don't start worth a darn in the cold.
> 
> Kyle


Yeah, I know a guy with a 4000 and it starts hard even in the summer. I've been plugging mine in for two hours when it's cold and starting it ok without ether.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 17, 2010)

brncreeper said:


> Thanks, I lucked out and got this one cheap for $6000 with a vemeer bail lifter. The tires are in good shape, the engine runs like a champ but the hour meter is broke at 9200 some hours. It starts good in the cold and sounds great so I guess I won't worry about all the hours.



9,000+ hrs. is no problem. Like you said as long as it starts OK and runs good.
I really like those 20 series. Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## WVBartMan (Feb 20, 2010)

The best setup, 8' wide fully hydraulic blade on the front, 8' wide fully hydraulic broom on the back with poly/wire brushes, XM Radio, Cruise Control, ice chains on all 4, top and tilt kit, cooler full of adult beverages. Big snow in front of you.


----------



## matt9923 (Feb 20, 2010)

WVBartMan said:


> The best setup, 8' wide fully hydraulic blade on the front, 8' wide fully hydraulic broom on the back with poly/wire brushes, XM Radio, Cruise Control, ice chains on all 4, top and tilt kit, cooler full of adult beverages. Big snow in front of you.



sounds like you enjoy it.


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 20, 2010)

WVBartMan said:


> The best setup, 8' wide fully hydraulic blade on the front, 8' wide fully hydraulic broom on the back with poly/wire brushes, XM Radio, Cruise Control, ice chains on all 4, top and tilt kit, cooler full of adult beverages. Big snow in front of you.



LOL!!!

Most folks in your neck of the woods probably were ringing your phone off the hook a week ago! LOL!!

Nice set up!!

But I gotta ask.
What's the brush for?

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## WVBartMan (Feb 20, 2010)

When you run the broom behind the plow the road is as clean as if it never snowed. Our problem here is the big altitude change from the top of the mountain to the bottom, so the broom makes it super clean for travel with out road melt (salt). Once we get over 16-inches of snow I change tractors to get the drifts cleaned out (see attached picture).

I like the first three or four snows of the season, after that its just work to make it to the bottom of the mountain. Evening time is fun with the cooler but mornings suck, get up early, the usual crap, wife has to go to work while I stay here working the farm.


----------



## CUCV (Feb 20, 2010)

WVBartMan said:


> The best setup, 8' wide fully hydraulic blade on the front, 8' wide fully hydraulic broom on the back with poly/wire brushes, XM Radio, Cruise Control, ice chains on all 4, top and tilt kit, cooler full of adult beverages. Big snow in front of you.



Looks like you have several divider valves on the back of your machine. I wish to run 3 rear remotes off the loader controls for my rear mount blower on my L4240. I have run long lines from the front loader control lift cylinder and aux. lines. I am having difficulty using my curl valve because it is regenerative. So I am looking to add another remote to the rear that has an electric valve. So how are your valves setup and do you have any advise? I do have a rear remote that is currently running the 3rd function on the blower but I don't find it ergonomic for hours of blowing.


----------



## Ljute (Feb 20, 2010)

tdb said:


> I use a Allis Chalmers 1949 WD , with Snap Coupler back blade . Need it to get to the wood pile.
> 
> TEDMI.



That is an AWESOME tractor! Can I have it?


----------



## Ljute (Feb 20, 2010)

*New Holland 2320. 45 HP 4WD. *
We've gotten killed with Feb. snowfal total of 73"+. Gotten stuck many times, but used the bucket to pull or push me around. 
The lawn is gonna be wrecked whenever I can finally see it. Going to get chains for it this coming week.


----------



## MostShady1 (Feb 20, 2010)

stihlcrazy20 said:


> http://www.homedepot.ca/wcsstore/HomeDepotCanada/images/catalog/15773.147068_4.jpg
> this is what i use



Dang, you are fancy!!!

I have to do it the hard way with these:






<a href="http://s978.photobucket.com/albums/ae262/AllenVMcCloskeyII/?action=view&current=backhoe.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i978.photobucket.com/albums/ae262/AllenVMcCloskeyII/backhoe.jpg" border="0" alt="Backhoe1"></a>:check:


----------



## WVBartMan (Feb 22, 2010)

CUCV:

I have a bunch of valves hanging off the back of the Kubota, two are for the top and tilt kit and the third is an open valve which I use to angle the plow and angle the broom using a Northern Hydraulic manual diverter valve (see attached picture). This works well for me since I do not change the angle of the broom until I park it.


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 23, 2010)

beerman6 said:


> This year I will be using a new(to me) 1952 8N with a 6' back blade.



The snow yesterday was dang heavy,she was struggling to pull it but I got it done.


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Feb 24, 2010)

beerman6 said:


> The snow yesterday was dang heavy,she was struggling to pull it but I got it done.



Got chains and extra weight on it?....I have a 2N, pretty worthless in wet, heavy snow without either.


----------



## beerman6 (Feb 24, 2010)

yep,tires loaded and chained.


----------



## Walt41 (Mar 3, 2010)

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=127703&stc=1&d=1267630368

nice and warm in there


----------

